# Johnson (or other) loaders for LGT's



## LPBOLENS

Has anyone compiled a list of the model numbers of Johnson or any other manufactured loaders with their applications?? As an example, I want to try to find an FEL for my Bolens HT23 (2389-01), but when I see a reference to a model number on a candidate, I have no idea if it was ever intended for my tractor. Of course, I could build one from scratch, I suppose, but an "Allied Manufacturer" loader would be more correct.


----------



## guest2

I have a picture of what appears to be an 1886 and the loader is a johnson B 187, Model 14, type A3. Not sure if it fits an HT 23.


----------



## guest2

Here's the page...
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4698>


----------



## guest2

Top of this page shows the specs for the loaders...........
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4699>


----------



## guest2

ARPS Corp. is still in business at the same address in New Holstein, Wisconsin.


----------



## LPBOLENS

Thanks again, sixchows!! The brochure will get me on the right track, I think. I noticed that there are "Types" listed for the same "Model". Do you that might be the specific fitment kit needed for a specific tractor to use the more generic loader model?:dazed: &


----------



## guest2

LP
I would think so, but not really sure. The ones I've seen on the tubeframes connect to the frame rails near the footrests and have a reinfocement connect from side to side in that same area. At the rear, the brackets bolt into the hitch holes on the trans axle case.

I think if you found say a B187 model 14 that wasn't a type A3 you could make up some mounting brackets. The differences from brand to brand are probably mounting brackets and pump location/connection


----------



## LPBOLENS

ARPS is now Amerequip. (GOOGLE is wonderful!!) You can see their current product line at www.amerequip.com. Now if we all could just convince them to re-issue their old Johnson designs.:tractorsm


----------



## guest2

LP
I did some diggin' and found out what "type" means.

Type A-- For Loader and Mower or Tiller Combination (can mount loader and mower or loader and tiller at same time)

Type B-- For Loader and Tiller Only----Mounting extends to rear axle


----------



## LPBOLENS

Sixchows, I do not know where you find this stuff, but I am certainly glad you do. Thanks yet again!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

